# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter



## Siebengebirgler (17. Apr. 2007)

Ich werfe hier als Neuankömmling zunächst mal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde da dies mein erster Beitrag ist.

Wir haben vor drei Jahren eine Haus gekauft bei dem schon ein Teich angelegt war. Den Bewohner des Teiches haben wir gleich mit übernommen. Die __ Sumpfschildkröte hört auf den Namen Agathe  

leider ist der Teich max. 50cm tief, dafür aber ca. 9 Meter lang und bis zu 4 Meter breit. Da mich die mangelnde Tiefe stört soll nun ein massiver Umbau mit Vertiefung auf bis zu 1,5 bis 1,8 Meter erfolgen.

- kennt jemand nen vernünftigen Teichbauer?

Die Firma Heinemann aus Sinzig verspricht seit 2 Tagen Rückruf, nur anrufen tuen sie nicht..... Für ein erstes Gespräch waren wir schon bei denen im Center. Chef war im Urlaub, Angestellter machte aber nen sehr kompetenten Eindruck. Danach wollten sie sich wieder für nen Termin bei uns melden...... Mal schauen, evtl. rufen sie ja morgen an

Beim Besuch dort habe ich mich in den Genesis Filter verliebt. Scheint suuuuper pflegeleicht zu sein. Hat aber auch so seinen Preis.

Würde mich sehr freuen, falls jemand Infos dazu hat.

Danke vorab

Siebengebirgler
_________________
......das perlt aber auch wieder


----------



## Harald (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

Hallo SG,

zu dem Filter kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Kannst Du ihn mal näher beschreiben (Größe, Art, Anzahl der Filterkammern etc.).

Leider hast Du auch nicht dabei geschrieben, wie teuer der Filter sein soll. Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir aber sagen, dass gute (gekaufte, nicht selbstgebaute) Filter immer ihren Preis haben.


----------



## Heinrich (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

Kurz und Knapp :
Genesis sind Papier- oder Vliesfilter und im Prinzip identisch mit Trommelfiltern!
Sie arbeiten nicht mit einem Sieb , wie ein Trommelfilter sondern mit  Papierrollen oder Vliesrollen .
Die Leistungen der geräte  sind sehr gut.

Einzigste aber gravierende Unterschiede zu den Trommelfiltern sind :
Enormer Papierverbrauch...man spricht von 600,-€ im Jahr....schwierige Entsorgungen.
Bei Sonneneinstrahlung  können erhebliche Geruchsbildungen  vom faulenden Papier kommen.
Hoffe kurz und bündig wesentliche  Dinge  erklärt zu haben !?

Heinrich


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

Hallo

willkommen 

wir hatten es erst letztens mal   

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4032/?q=papier

das ist eben richtig richtig Kohle 



das "versprochene" Ergebnis   erreicht man auch mit wesentlich weniger Einsatz !

Natürlich wird sich jeder professionelle Teichbauer bei der Anfrage genüsslich auf die Schenkel schlagen ..... 

Emyteiche sind vom Profil genau so angelegt.
Agathe braucht es nicht tiefer , 
Winter im Kühlschrank
Sommer im warmen flachen (meist grünem) Wasser   
immer dabei "normale" Gartenteiche leer zu fressen ,zu verwüsten und vollzukacken.  
Deshalb werden Emyteiche etwas anders angelegt.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Sumpfschildkröte


Was soll es denn mal für ein Teich werden ?

mfG


----------



## bonsai (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

Moin Karsten

Kläre einen dummen Laien doch bitte mal auf.
Den Begriff "Emyteiche" habe ich noch nie gehört, was verbirgt sich dahinter?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

tschuldigung
 

 Europäischen __ Sumpfschildkröte (*Emys *orbicularis)


----------



## Siebengebirgler (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Genesis Evo Filter*

Guten Abend zusammen!

Zunächst mal danke für eure Antworten.

Hatte zwar schon die Suchfunktion genutzt aber halt Nichts gefunden.

Scheint also doch nicht das Sorglospaket zum hohen Preis zu sein.

Werde dann wohl eher mal in die Richtung Mehrkammernfiler schauen.

Heinemann rief heute auch an werde mich dann mal weiter beraten lassen.

Unsere Kröte ist eher so eine http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröte

Wasser ist bisher immer klar bis auf einige Algen. An Pflanzen geht sie nie.
Frisst   aber auch keinerlei Futter aus dem Zoogeschäft. Steht auf Regenwürmer, Rindersteak,  Fleischwurst , Schinken und einige Kaesesorten.
Hat der Voreigentümer wohl so eingeführt......

Bis dann

Siebengebirgler


----------

